# Coyote



## Greenhead88

If i know that there is a coyote/s in my woods were i am hunting turkeys is going to effect me on oppening day or the rest of my season?
oke:


----------



## always_outdoors

yes it will. Two springs ago, my Dad was set up at the bottom of this draw. Out a ways was a nice big tom. He was well on his way when all of sudden he stopped. Dad had thought he moved, but stayed still, the tom took off in the other direction. Just as Dad was going to get up and call it a night, he spotted something moving to his left. Here was a coyote trying sneak up to the hen decoy. Dad sat still and let come to 30 yards..the rest is history.


----------



## Dan Bueide

I agree with l2h, sort of.

Over 12 years, my partners and I have had yotes lurking around the decoys on a couple of occasions (that we know of), and many times have heard yotes howling. I have no doubt a yote detected by the birds will affect their plans.

But, in every spot I've hunted turkeys in 4 states, there are yotes, and in some of the spots, lots of them. At least for the spots I've hunted (can't say about out east), turkey and yote habitat go hand in hand, and I don't think you'll find many areas with turkeys but no yotes.

So, your yotes may mess up an opportunity or two over time, but I wouldn't get too concerned about their presence as a reason to abandon an otherwise good spot. If you've got birds in your spot, stay put, yote or no.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I agree.


----------



## Trigger259

Well i guess it didnt to seem to affect u now did it tTyler. haha 
WELL I GUESS U BOYS SHOULD ALL KNOW THAT TYLER (GREENHEAD88) HARVESTED A 20 1/2 lbs TURKEY WITH A 9 " BEARD AND 1" SPURS ON OPENING DAY WAY TO GO TYMAN!!! :wink:


----------



## ohio

my friend robby and his uncle take coyote howlers turkey hunting with them because they swear that if coyotes are in the area the howl will make the big birds gobble


----------



## Remington 7400

Coyotes cause nothing but problems for the hunters and the game. Shoot everyone you see no questions asked.


----------



## mossy512

When a coyote blows a turkey hunt don't get mad, get even, shift gears and make it a coyote hunt. :sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters

Amen to that!


----------



## cut'em

I live in a area with loads of coyotes and have had them come lurking in I don't use a decoy so they're honing in on me, as I'm the one making most the calling versus the tom. When the dog appears and the Tom is still out of site, simply stand up, that coyote will be history and the Tom wont even know he was there. I don't practice shooting coyotes as I feel they're out there just trying to make a living like the rest of us.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Coyotes screw up your hunting. Why? Becuase where i hunt the turkeys finally find a place to lay eggs or w/e and the coyotes come along kill the hen and eat the eggs along with the hen.


----------



## cut'em

WingedShooter7 said:


> Coyotes screw up your hunting. Why? Becuase where i hunt the turkeys finally find a place to lay eggs or w/e and the coyotes come along kill the hen and eat the eggs along with the hen.


 Welcome to nature! we're out there fooling the tom, who's the one fertilizing the eggs the hen will lay. don't get me wrong I've hunted all my life and will continue to do so, but I don't hold anything against any other animal out there doing what nature has taught them. How To Survive!!!


----------



## mossy512

Yeah I forgot to tell, I've been turkey hunting for 6 yrs and 3 yrsago I was set up with 2 hen decoys and calling. No birds showed but about 30 minutes in had a coyote stalking in on my decoys. Couldn't get around on him so I let out with a hawk scream from my lohman 4-in-1 locator. He about jumped out of his skin trying to get away. By the time I could get a shot I was laughing so hard I couldn't. :beer:


----------

